# Posting A Suitcase To The Nc



## Matt (7/7/14)

I need to send a suitcase from cape town to the northern cape. 
Most people here have some extended knowlegde about sending parcels. 
Maybe you could advice me on the best and cheapest option. 
Its a big suitcase probelly going to be around 15kg.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## MurderDoll (7/7/14)

Cargo express will probably be the quickest method. Don't know about cheapest tbh. But its quick. 
Only thing is you need to drop it off at the airport and the collector would need to get it from the airport their side.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

